# Bears



## zebulon (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone ever had any ad experiences with bears while camping in North Ga???


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yeah !! They are everywhere !! Contrary to popular believe...bears are more afraid of you than you are of them !!!


----------



## 660griz (Oct 7, 2013)

Camped and hiked in numerous areas in the N. Georgia mtns. Never seen one...and I want to!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 7, 2013)

Yea Like greg says Just scold them like a dog and they will get out of town.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 14, 2013)

I've seen several from Ga to Colorado to California... Just keep a clean camp and you are good


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Back in the day, before bear proof garbage containers, they would come in and tear the garbage cans up at night. Sort of exciting for that to happen. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 16, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Back in the day, before bear proof garbage containers, they would come in and tear the garbage cans up at night. Sort of exciting for that to happen. Not so much anymore.



That reminds me of one camping trip our family took up through the Smokies and into the Blue Ridge Parkway area when I was 12 or 13, back in the 60s.  Just getting parked at one National Forrest area and my sister headed to the restroom when a bear came busting out the ladies door and shot right past her.  Mama was extremely alarmed to say the least and headed straight to the ranger's office.

All the ranger had to say was "Yeeeep, theeere's some down tharrrrr for sure lady...."


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Had one come up on us twice while camping outside of Helen the second time he came about 15' from our tent, we started unzipping the tent, yelling at it was'nt working. The bear finally walked off but we decided to put the kids in the truck pack up and get the heck on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2013)

You won't have much problems with them outside the National Parks as long as you use some common sense storing your food. Campgrounds and backcountry sites in the Smokies are often a different story.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 17, 2013)

....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Tent camping in N GA during a Fall deer/bear hunt with a group of guys from
the forum....Heard a gosh awful growling/snorting about 3:00AM
and quickly grabbed my pistol and flashlight and unzipped my
tent expecting to see a HUGE bear feasting in our fire pit 30'
from my tent !!!!!!!!!

Noise was coming from fellow campers tent, and surely scared
every bear for 20 miles.....
I slept very well after that.......


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2014)

We had one get in our food box at Desoto Falls while we were out trout fishing. The camp host ran it off. I've been camping there since I was a kid (30+ yrs) and never heard of one there. Now the food box goes in the truck.


----------



## CabinFreak (Jan 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> We had one get in our food box at Desoto Falls while we were out trout fishing. The camp host ran it off. I've been camping there since I was a kid (30+ yrs) and never heard of one there. Now the food box goes in the truck.



Back last year during Thanksgiving week I had a bear incident at Desoto Falls.I had just finished grilling me some hamburgers and was cleaning up camp(campsite 19 beside the new bathroom house).I went across to the other camp site to clean my dishes up and heard a rustling noise down by the creek.I thought at first it might just be people on the trail on the other side.I went back to cleaning and heard a noise again so I went to my campsite and grabbed my air horn.I didn't hear nothing after that til I had went back to my site and was cleaning up stuff.It was just after dark when I heard a noise over by the bathroom house,I grabbed my air horn and flashlight and went over to check it out.I flashed my light up and saw 2 red eyes staring back at me from across the concrete pad,I sounded off the air horn and yelled at the bear but it didn't even move,after a few more shots of the air horn and yelling the bear finally took off.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

CabinFreak said:


> Back last year during Thanksgiving week I had a bear incident at Desoto Falls.I had just finished grilling me some hamburgers and was cleaning up camp(campsite 19 beside the new bathroom house).I went across to the other camp site to clean my dishes up and heard a rustling noise down by the creek.I thought at first it might just be people on the trail on the other side.I went back to cleaning and heard a noise again so I went to my campsite and grabbed my air horn.I didn't hear nothing after that til I had went back to my site and was cleaning up stuff.It was just after dark when I heard a noise over by the bathroom house,I grabbed my air horn and flashlight and went over to check it out.I flashed my light up and saw 2 red eyes staring back at me from across the concrete pad,I sounded off the air horn and yelled at the bear but it didn't even move,after a few more shots of the air horn and yelling the bear finally took off.



Never thought of taking an air horn. Didn't know they had a new bath house either. We upgraded to a fifth wheel and it has limited our stay in my favorite spots, there and Winfield Scott.


----------



## CabinFreak (Jan 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> Never thought of taking an air horn. Didn't know they had a new bath house either. We upgraded to a fifth wheel and it has limited our stay in my favorite spots, there and Winfield Scott.



The new bathroom house only has the chemical flush toilets like the one up front where the parking lot is.


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2014)

CabinFreak said:


> The new bathroom house only has the chemical flush toilets like the one up front where the parking lot is.



No shower? They use to have a hot shower.


----------



## CabinFreak (Jan 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> No shower? They use to have a hot shower.



The shower house is still there in the lower loop of the campground,I was speaking of the  new chemical flush toilet house in the upper loop of the campground.

http://s1085.photobucket.com/user/cabinfever98/media/Photo0440_zps4fc4a5e5.jpg.html


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Tent camping in N GA during a Fall deer/bear hunt with a group of guys from
> the forum....Heard a gosh awful growling/snorting about 3:00AM
> and quickly grabbed my pistol and flashlight and unzipped my
> tent expecting to see a HUGE bear feasting in our fire pit 30'
> ...



He sleeps a lot quieter now but the Honda generator hums all night.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 19, 2014)

Very healthy population in Turners Corner area.


----------



## bigborefreak (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't keep food in your tent. Take it from a guy who learned the wrong way. 
Ben


----------

